# Flounder gigging SRS



## Jkallgood (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone having any luck in the Santa rosa sound gigging flounder? I'm new to this so if anyone has any tips I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

*O*

x srs...nothin, nada, zero, slow, no good, terrible, and all the other words along the same lines.... water is too hot..no bait, no crabs, no stingrays = no flounder...at lest thats how i see it. Wait till it cools off some, you ll be a happy camper. This applies to wading, so there are limitations...I assume you wade gig....keep trying though that's the only way you'll know what you are looking for such as conditions, wind, tides, water temp, moon. mosquitos, no seeums, how cold your beer s gotta be, etc... keep trying mon...keep tryin...:whistling:


----------



## Jkallgood (Aug 14, 2011)

Any other places nearby that the gigging is any good?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

you can always try alligator country back in east bay...well known for big flounder all yearound..good luck.


----------

